# Board Guidelines Updated



## Drew

A small change was made to the Obtaining Medication rule.

Drew


----------



## njodis

Can I ask why this needs to be a rule? Okay, I can understand not allowing public conversations about obtaining medication illegally, but why ban discussion of obtaining it legally or asking for help privately?


----------



## Drew

Obtaining it legally is fine, but it's specifically obtaining "medication illegally, without prescription or without consultation of a doctor" that is not allowed.


----------



## Noca

Drew said:


> Obtaining it legally is fine, but it's specifically obtaining "medication illegally, without prescription or without consultation of a doctor" that is not allowed.


then why was my thread closed? It has nothing to do with "illegally, without a prescription or without a consultation of a doctor", I ALREADY HAVE a script for Zofran and im just looking where to get it cheaper than my drugstore.


----------



## millenniumman75

Noca said:


> then why was my thread closed? It has nothing to do with "illegally, without a prescription or without a consultation of a doctor", I ALREADY HAVE a script for Zofran and im just looking where to get it cheaper than my drugstore.


Noca,

My guess would be that your post may have been an indirect referenece to circumventing the approved method of getting medication.

Drew wants to make sure the ONLY discussion on obtaining prescription drugs is through doctor supervision. The only exception, to me, would be how to save money through Government assistance or choosing another pharmacy to have it filled.

Discussing outside methods through PMs and such could get people in trouble. If it is kept to personal e-mail, then any risk of trouble is in your court.


----------



## Noca

millenniumman75 said:


> Noca,
> 
> My guess would be that your post may have been an indirect referenece to circumventing the approved method of getting medication.
> 
> Drew wants to make sure the ONLY discussion on obtaining prescription drugs is through doctor supervision. The only exception, to me, would be how to save money through Government assistance or choosing another pharmacy to have it filled.
> 
> Discussing outside methods through PMs and such could get people in trouble. If it is kept to personal e-mail, then any risk of trouble is in your court.


Now you cant even PM about it?? Since when?


----------



## millenniumman75

That's a rule Drew came up with. It was just today. He is just trying to remove responsibility of the illegal obtaining of medications from the site.


----------



## njodis

The way I understand it, the rule is that you can't make a post asking for people to PM or email you about info on illegally obtaining medication. I don't see why this should be against the rules as long as it's not publicly discussed...

I doubt that the rule is "you cannot PM about illegally obtaining medication" because why make a rule that can't possibly be enforced?


----------



## millenniumman75

*Obtaining Medication*
Posts that discuss obtaining medication online legally or otherwise are not allowed and will be locked, edited or removed. Additionally, _asking for advice via post, PM, or email _ on how to obtain medication illegally, without prescription or without consultation of a doctor is not allowed.

I'm having to read this again; this has never come up because it should never be an issue. Asking somebody for this kind of information through media directly pertaining to this site is prohibited. You can use personal e-mail, but if the correspondence can be traced back to SAS in any way, Drew (and possibly the moderation team) is held responsible.


----------



## Noca

millenniumman75 said:


> *Obtaining Medication*
> Posts that discuss obtaining medication online legally or otherwise are not allowed and will be locked, edited or removed. Additionally, _asking for advice via post, PM, or email _ on how to obtain medication illegally, without prescription or without consultation of a doctor is not allowed.
> 
> I'm having to read this again; this has never come up because it should never be an issue. Asking somebody for this kind of information through media directly pertaining to this site is prohibited. You can use personal e-mail, but if the correspondence can be traced back to SAS in any way, Drew (and possibly the moderation team) is held responsible.


why not just have a disclaimer?


----------



## WineKitty

And how is this PM rule enforced?


----------



## rocky

^ I wondered the same thing. How will anyone else know what is being sent in a pm or email?


----------



## Drew

It's not something that's actively enforced, but it's a rule nonetheless. Just as most free email accounts have rules regarding accepted use of the email account.


----------



## matt404

Penny said:


> And how is this PM rule enforced?


I would wonder this as well. While I 100% agree that discussions on illegally obtaining medication should not be allowed, I wonder how the ban on discussing this via PM will be enforced. Are mods reading our PM's now? I find that a bit disturbing.


----------



## Drew

matt404 said:


> I would wonder this as well. While I 100% agree that discussions on illegally obtaining medication should not be allowed, I wonder how the ban on discussing this via PM will be enforced. Are mods reading our PM's now? I find that a bit disturbing.


We are not going to be reading through your PMs.



> It's not something that's actively enforced, but it's a rule nonetheless. Just as most free email accounts have rules regarding accepted use of the email account.


----------



## matt404

Thanks Drew!

Good to know.


----------

